# Price Increases at Origin



## pam20 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi all
I do not post here very often but having read earlier in the week on the waiting lists thread, I think it was, about the upcoming price increases with origin, I rang them today.  Think this may be of interest to some of you in a similar position to myself.  I paid my £500 non-refundable deposit with Origin a few weeks ago and was told that it would be least October before IVF treatment would start, so fingers crossed as always that I hopefully will not need the treatment at all and will get a natural BFP.  

Anyway looked up the new prices today on origin's website and worked it out that for us, as we were told we would be on minimum amount of drugs, there would be at least a 25% increase for the treatment between the prices now and the new prices.  The treatment is dear enough as it is, but at least another £800 is a lot of money to us.  I rang Origin to give off about the significant increase in prices and to find out would I be charged the new prices from 1st Aug 2009 or the old prices. I was told that as long as the £500 deposit was paid by 1st August, we would be charged the old prices. I clarified with the receptionist that the full treatment price did not have to be paid by 1st August and she confirmed No, that it only had to be the £500.  
Hopefully this may be of benefit to any of you out there currently trying to scrape together the £500 deposit, but definitely worth your while in the long run trying to get it paid by 1st August.
All the best
Pam


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Pam20.  25% increase is absolutely ridiculous.  My referrel was sent to origin almost 2 weeks ago and i still haven't heard anything back from them.  I'm so annoyed by the increase and also the waiting time that i think i might give them a miss.  By the time my turn would come up in origin my NHS turn will have come around anyway.

Glad it has worked out for you and i hope that BFP comes before any treatment starts for you  .  sending you       for luck and a few bubbles too x


----------



## pam20 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi sparklyme
Thanks for your kind wishes, hopefully they help for us .  When I said to the receptionist that it was 25% increase for us, she argued with me that it wasnt, but if my maths are right, I had worked out that the total cost of the IVF £3100 with the lowest level of drugs of £500 would be £3600 less deposit paid of £500 meant we will have outstanding balance of £3100. But at the new prices of £3650 + £750 = £4400 - £500 deposit = balance of £3900, so £800 increase between £3100 and £3900 is actually 25.8%.
The whole thing is way too much money but if we get the result we so desperately want it will be worth it.  When do you hope to get your NHS turn?  
Pam
PS How do you get the smiley icons to work?


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Ladies, i got a call from Origin last night to say that the wait for ivf would be between Feb at the soonest to maybe April and that was me getting my referral to them at the end of may. And with the price increase we are going to Glasgow for treatment. I have asked Origin if i could get my scans done there to cut down on the trips and they have said no. Even though the clinic in Glasgow is the one that does there amh testing for them either wait for a full cycle or nothing  they seem to be chasing the buck. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## louise09 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi walsh1363

Cant believe that the wait for tx will be between feb and april, are they serious? Have u had ur 1st app with them yet were u get ur amh test done and then back a 2nd time for results?

What r the costs and waiting lists like in Glasgow?

xxx


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

First app for Origin was 6th Aug then i was told i would be called sometime in Oct for results then 4-6 months for date to start ivf the clinic we are going to in glasgow is the gcrm and the cost will be about £5500 and that includes our travel there they have a 38% success rate for my age 38 in feb under 37 its 42% Origin was working out about £6000


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi ladies,hope u dont mind me buttin in,we were also on the origin waiting list and because of the wait we are now attending gcrm,headin over next monday for our 2nd apt to pay in full etc so it looks like i will have some gcrm buddies due to the terrible waiting lists here in n ireland....i also asked  origin on thursday about having my scans done there instead of flying to glasgow and they had no problem with it thou i think we may use rfc as it is cheaper i think...........althou its £65 plus £12 for hospital use!!so may work out cheaper flying to glasgow


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Holly I spoke to Origin yesterday and i was told a a definite no i don't understand why yes one day ad no the following  thanks for the info on the royal i will give them a call next wk as i was going to Joanne McMannis private but the royal works out cheaper gcrm are letting me go over and have everything done in the one day amh,o-ass do the consents and meet the con then my next app will be to start treatment cant wait to get started again.


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi girls just wanted to say I think its disgraceful!!!!!!!!! 25% increase..........thats a bit steep! They know how desperate we are and that we would give anything!!!!!  I think its taking advantage of us!!!!!!!

SB


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

hi was just wanting to see if anyone new the prices for icsi i paid 3600 for icis about two weeks ago i think it is really unfair that they should  put the prices up now, as people are finding it difficult enough to get treatment over here


----------



## louise09 (Jun 14, 2009)

Sweetchilli, the new price is £3995 as from 1st Aug  
But hopefully u wont need to know this anyway!!!
I know its so unfair, I really do think that some1 else should open up a fertility clinic in N.I as the demand is so high and would also encourage prices to drop due to competition.
xxx


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

hi girls

im also waiting for my first appt at origins which is next week but now having doubts due to the waiting lists and costs which ive only read about tonight after coming back from my holidays 

does anybody know the waiting times for glasgow?  

jules


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Hi ladies sorry for barging in but I just wanted to say dont rule out a look at clinics abroad - some of them have much higher success rates and are cheaper especially for IVF with your own eggs than local ones. Dont believe this crap about what a superior service we have and how its not safe going elsewhere. It is more hassle and you will need to factor in travel expenses etc.. but there are some excellent clinics with virtually no waiting list times and cheaper. Have alook at the abroadies threads, generally the RFC recommend the Spanish clinics but they are actually amongst the most expensive and are not any better success wise than the clinics in Greece, Eastern Europe etc..I know this might seem like bias because I went abroad but I really think its worth thinking about we were dreading it ( but had no choice due to 3 year wait here for us) and it turned out ot be easier, cheaper and more successful than we hoped.

Best of luck

Lesley xx


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi we are attending glasgow...no wait,got 1st apt date day after i called them and had consultation etc and hope to start either july/aug period.... 
i 2nd what lesley said there is loads of options avilable and we should avial of them...


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

we are also attending Glasgow 1st app ovarian ass semen an consents and consultants app also getting amh results origin wouldn't do my bloods for GCRM even though that is the clinic that does the testing for them so i got my GP to take my bloods for me and i have sent the blood sample over to Glasgow and the RVH are doing my scans for me £81 per Scan i have to call them with my dates. GOOD LUCK


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Walsh 1363, was just wondering when your first appt with GCRM will be.  Did you have to go to your doctor on any specific day to have the blood sample taken for AMH?  Am considering giving them a call but would prefer like you to have as much done in 1 day as don't want to be flying back and forth from scotland more than needs if it can be avoided.  DH is a teacher and can't really take time off so would like to get as much done as poss before the summer is out.  Any other info would be appreciated.

Ta


----------

